# Help of choice of Lens....:-?



## rock_dj (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, 
I recently purchased Canon 550D DSLR with 18-55 MK II kit lens.  
I now wish to purchase lens. Am new with photography. 
My budget's around 30-35K, looking to purchase it in the next two months.
I like shooting portrait, some marco maybe and little scenary too.
Would like your expert advice on which len should i go for.
I Had looked into Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. Need Advise, thanks ppl.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2012)

28-135 will not fullfill any of ur interest fields  its not a fast lens to get good bokeh in portraits, its not a macro lens and 24mm is just not wide enough for landscapes, ur 18-55 is better

Bro just get *Tamron 90mm 2.8 for Macro* ...it cost around 18-20k
get *canon 50mm 1.8* for portraits ...cost 6k learn how to take portraits if u feel u wont be able to use prime lens for portraits then we can think of a *alternative like Tamron 17-50 2.8 non VC* which cost 22k

for taking scenery u better use ur 18-55 for now and save for a wide angle lens later like a Sigma 10-20 or tokina 11-16


----------



## helion (Mar 21, 2012)

Fulfill as much as possible from the following options:


a. 70-200 F4
b. 70-200 F2.8 
c. 50mm 1.8

of a and b, look for what fits in your budget, and stick to Canon.


----------



## manashp9876 (Mar 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> 28-135 will not fullfill any of ur interest fields  its not a fast lens to get good bokeh in portraits, its not a macro lens and 24mm is just not wide enough for landscapes, ur 18-55 is better
> 
> Bro just get *Tamron 90mm 2.8 for Macro* ...it cost around 18-20k
> get *canon 50mm 1.8* for portraits ...cost 6k learn how to take portraits if u feel u wont be able to use prime lens for portraits then we can think of a *alternative like Tamron 17-50 2.8 non VC* which cost 22k
> ...



+1.


get the tamron 17-50 bro, u will never regret.


----------



## rock_dj (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you guys for your advise. I would now gotta go metro galli, check the rates. 
Thanks sujoyp for responding to every threats here. You guys are doing a wonderful job


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 21, 2012)

nifty fifty/plastic fantastic canon 50mm f1.8- probably the most common lens picked up at first.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2012)

rock_dj said:


> Thanks sujoyp for responding to every threats here. You guys are doing a wonderful job



My pleasure


----------

